# Multi channels Receiver out put



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

Hello,
When I watch my ordinary T.V, I could able to change channels using its remote control. I need to know about some satellite receivers that able to out put multi channels throught one co-axial cable. Are there any type of receivers that able to do the above descriped functionality?
I ask about this, because I don't want to place a receiver into every room in my house, so, I want one reciver able to out put or broadcasting some channels over the co-axial cables network in my house. i.e I want replace the ordinary T.V anttena out put by the out put of the satellite receiver.
I hope any help or more information about this requirement.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Why the need for such a LARGE font? Anyway, they do have the dual tuner receivers. Like the 942/625/522/322. And they have plans for a whole house solution.


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Why the need for such a LARGE font? Anyway, they do have the dual tuner receivers. Like the 942/625/522/322. And they have plans for a whole house solution.


First of all, sorry about the large font. I didn't realize its being such large, because I use 1024 x 768 screen resolution for my 14" monitor.
Second, may you give me the URL which leads to the products models you had regarded?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

He's talking about the standard E* receivers.

However, if you're really in Egypt, you can't use them anyway.

Did you really mean to post this in the FTA forum?


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> He's talking about the standard E* receivers.
> 
> However, if you're really in Egypt, you can't use them anyway.
> 
> Did you really mean to post this in the FTA forum?


The story is so simple. I want to know if there is such receiver or no. I arrange for new appartment. I searched the web to know about this and I found your forum. However, if you know useful resources about what I want to know, I will be appreacited for your kindfull help.​


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

First, please allow me to apologize for the rudeness of certain posters. Their uncalled-for comments are certainly not representative of the majority here. The font size of your posts is your choice. Don't worry about rude responses.

Yes, there are ways to tirelessly distribute the output of a single satellite receiver to other TV sets in your apartment. I do it in my apartment in the states. It's a matter of being aware of the various technologies that are available to you, and then, using your imagination to find ways to accomplish what you want to do. If you know what you want to do, there most likely is a way to do it, however I would say there are few posters here who are familiar with the specific technologies available to you in Egypt.

Congratulations on your excellent English. On behalf of the board, I welcome you.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

saidbakr said:


> The story is so simple. I want to know if there is such receiver or no. I arrange for new appartment. I searched the web to know about this and I found your forum. However, if you know useful resources about what I want to know, I will be appreacited for your kindfull help.​


 To be specific about E* boxes (which is the forum we're in), none of them have more than 2 outputs. There are various ways to combine multiple outputs to build yourself a mini-cable-system of a few channels. maybe that's what you're after, maybe not.

But again, if you're in Egypt, you can NOT use E* boxes. They only work with satellites that are over the Western hemisphere (61.5W to 148W).

So, if you're coming over here, fine - what you want is easy to do. If you're talking about an installation over there, then you might be best in talking to the FTA folks - you've got a better chance of finding someone that knows about Eastern hemisphere stuff.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't see that my asking the man about his font size as rudeness. And what I suspected was right. He was unaware of it. He's probably got his browser/OS settings super enlarged. I was merely curious. And he didn't seem to take offense.

Anyway, what exactly are you trying to do Said Bakr? Are you wanting a way to have a head end type system where you have 1 box that decodes say 4 channels at a time and then sends them out into an existing house wiring system? If so, BOTH E* and D* have plans for this, but only E* has a dual tuner/2 room solution right now. And, like Simon asked, are you planning it here in the US, or elsewhere? That is really what we need to know.

And welcome as well. BTW, now your font is BLUE....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Moved to FTA area.


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

Thank you for your valuable response.
I will use the system in Egypt. In the following paragraph, I will try to demonstrate waht I want to have.
 Here in Egypt any one have a satellite always use two remote control sets. one of them is for controlling the T.V set and the other is for controlling the receiver set. Abstractlly, receiver act as a vedio set. i.e, its out put is received by the T.V set through a certin channel. When the user wants to change a broadcasting channel received by the satellite, he will use the remote control of receiver. i.e something like changing the vedio tabe inside your vedio set. On the other hand, when the user wants to change to any ordinary channel received by the ordinary T.V anttena, he will use the remote control of the T.V set.
What I want to have, is a reciver can send multi channel to the T.V set. i.e. suppose you have many vedio sets and each one runnig a different vedio tabe, then all of them is attached to the T.V set and each one of them is adjasted to its own channel. Hence I could be able to change channels uaing one remote control plus using one cable and one receiver for my apartment.
​ I hope that I descriped what I want to have clearly. Thank you again for your valuable efforts to help me.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Based on what you've written, it sounds like you just need a programmable remote control. Press one button on the remote, it changes the TV channel. Press another, it changes the satellite receiver channel. Am I missing something?

And if I could suggest, a sans-serif font is much easier to read on a computer screen. The forum's default font is Verdana (leading a list of possible sans serif fonts), and unless you're trying for a particular effect, it's easiest to post without adding any different font tags.


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

In fact, *carload*, I don't mean the remote control. I just regarded it to demonstrate what I have to tell you. I can express what I need to have in the following sentences,
_ Is there a receiver set can be run as a broadcasting station through a cable in my apartment?_


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You can add a little modulator/transmitter to the output of a receiver (or DVD player or anything like that) and choose a channel that isn't available locally. Then every room in the place can turn to that channel and see that receiver's channel of the moment.

Here's an example of a 4-channel modulator: http://www.smarthome.com/7704cm.html Are we getting closer to what you want?


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

The modulator you regarded is not compilant with my requirements. It, just, let you to use separate four devices. In my case, to use such modualtor I will need to have 4 satellite's reciver to receive four channels. You may agree with me that solution is both limited and expensive.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

saidbakr said:


> I need to know about some satellite receivers that able to out put multi channels throught one co-axial cable.


All the way back to the top, but now I think I get it. No, each satellite tuner can only descramble one channel at a time.

Some really tricky satellite PC cards say they can show more than one channel at a time, but only if they're all on the same *transponder*. Somewhere there might be a receiver that can do that, but it would still be limited to the same transponder.

There are some DBS-style (Dish Network) receivers with two tuners, but I haven't heard of anything higher than two at consumer prices.

Anyway, why would you want to watch more than four channels *simultaneously*? With the proper remote and modulator(s), you can access any channel from any TV in the place. Without lots of receivers, you won't be able to watch all the channels at the same time.


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

carload said:


> Anyway, why would you want to watch more than four channels *simultaneously*? With the proper remote and modulator(s), you can access any channel from any TV in the place. Without lots of receivers, you won't be able to watch all the channels at the same time.


The reason is considered by the way in which the technician built cables inside my apartment's walls. He set only one place suitable for placing the receiver, while he made many ports for T.V antena conductors.
However, It seems that I have to use an amplifier from the satellite conductor or socket to supply the T.V network cables inside the apartment, then I have to move the receiver to the room I want to use satellite broadcasting on its T.V set.
Thank you for your valuable help throught my thread.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

With the modulator, you can broadcast your receiver's output on a TV channel. The receiver can stay in its one suitable place, and your other TVs can tune to the modulator's broadcast channel.

If you combine that with a non-line-of-sight remote control (UHF-based), you could easily flip through satellite channels from one room while the receiver does its work at its same old place.

If the problem is marrying that receiver's output with regular over-the-air (OTA) reception of nearby TV channels, then you could feed the external antenna into those conductors in your walls. Then use the modulator with a wireless transmitter on an unused local channel number, and that should handle it.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Hello Said

I think I understand your question. In a nutshell, you are looking for a satellite receiver that will transmit (throught it's RF output) many channels (more than 2) at the same time. For example, if you have 4 TVs, you want every TV to display a different channel. Also, you want to be able to change the channels using your TV remote control. Basically going from channel 1 up to ..... maybe 100.

The satellite receiver you are looking for is not available anywhere that I know of.

What some people (who can afford it becuase it is expensive) do is create a min-cable network for their house. 

For each channel you want to have in the network, you will need one dedicated receiver. The RF or Video/Audio outputs from each receiver is connected to a modeluator (combiner). The modulator will take all these incomg signals and transmit it through the coaxial cable system in the house. It will modulate each incoming signal and assign it a channel #. So when the signal reaches your cable-ready TV, the TV will work the way you want it.

Almost all hotels and motels in the USA use a similar system as I explained above.

Did I answer your question?


----------



## saidbakr (May 21, 2005)

Yes Sadoun, you understood me very well and you answered my question. Thank you very much.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

You are most welcome. 

BTW, here in the USA, the learning channel (TLC) and Discovery put a lot of shows about ancient Egypt. It is very intruiging. Your country is rich in history and culture.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey Sadoun,
Don't most of the receivers you sell have PAL modulators that are frequency-agile?
He could set each receiver to a different (non-adjacent) channel, and sum those through a 4-way splitter, then feed his RF amplifier.

Only problem would be the remote controls...If any of the receivers have addressable remotes, he could use a wireless IR relay for all of the rooms. Otherwise, an IR detector in each of the four rooms, hardwired to an IR emitter on each receiver, could work. I've seen some "school project" designs for a simple IR Repeater on the web. Mostly Radio Shack parts. That would give him a "dedicated" control for each.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Ken

Yes, you are right. In Pal mode you could set the channel output. In NTSC it is only channel 3 or 4


----------

